# Newbie



## Charlie123 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi there. if you haven't guessed I'm new.

We've been trying for another baby for 2 years (we already have DD who is 5). Initial investigations (HSG, ultrasound and day 21 bloods) have shown I am fine (if not a little underweight as BMI is 1 but OH has sperm count of 5 million and we have just been referred to IVF Wales by our local hospital.

Just wanted to know how long we are likely to wait for an outpatient appointment. Also what is the funding policy for IUI if you already have a child ? We are not sure we could self fund IVF  but IUI we could manage.

Thanks


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Charlie and welcome to the IVF Wales board.

I had my initial investigations at my local hospital and was then referred to IVF Wales, the appointment took about 7 months.

I'm not sure about the funding policy for IUI as I was referred for ICSI but I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be able to answer your question.

Good luck with your forthcoming treatment. 

Also, it would be good to see you around the board 

Andi xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Charlie

Great to welcome you  

I was referred for IVF in October 2006 to IVF wales from my local hospital, and had the IVF treatment in November/December 2007, so took about a year ( I think thats their target now)

Sorry not sure about IUI i had 3 rounds of it at Bridgend, but I dont have any children, I am sure they will answer all your questions for you, dont worry they are really Lovely at the hospital, nothing is too much trouble for them and they have loads of time for you

Look forward to seeing you around

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i waited 25months for my first appointment

it might be worth giving them a ring and asking how long, you could always go private while you wait


----------



## Charlie123 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I always feel a little awkward on TTC sites as I already have a little girl. Although it is so heart breaking when she says she wants a baby sister or brother. 
We are not really sure whether he has always had the problem or just since he went on long term ABX for health reasons (which was when DD was about a year old). So DD may well be our little miracle and we didn't even know it  (but then aren't they all anyway!).


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Charlie

Not sure on the situation with funding etc but the ivf wales website may be worth checking as they may have some info.  Good luck with your journey - hope it is one of the less bumpy ones!

Sally x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi
I am new here and I know you posted this a while ago but give them a call and you may get a cancellation appointment to save waiting forever. My husband called them to find out what the waiting time was and was given an appointment for 2 weeks later. Unfortunatly I got ill ended up in hospital and had to cancel it. Thankfully we have managed to get another one for next week. We were referred in November 07.


----------

